# KA24e Turbo Manifold



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ok i was wondering can you use a turbo manifold off of a KA24DE?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't see why not.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the E head has exhaust ports that are paired sort of "siamese" style. 









the DE head has more evenly spaced ports.


----------

